# how does an octave pedal work?



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

like the subject line says...

i don't grasp the idea of an octave pedal...can someone school me?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

it basically doubles what you are playing an octave (or two) lower.
this page has some sound clips on it so you can get a feel for it
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Boss-OC3-SUPER-Octave-Pedal?sku=151431


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you mean an octave *up*, or an octave *down*?

Different technology/design in each instance.


----------

